# Can horses be protective of their human friends?



## gails (13 June 2009)

I ask as Ido not really see how they can be, they after all are not a dog.

However, the last few days dex, is constantly getting in between me and his field mates and chasing them off, it is nice to see that he now trusts me, this is amazing seen as what we have been through and I could not even get near him and he had to be sedated to be caught, but today it a big of a close thing with me.

He was freeley walking on my left side going down to the gate after having his breakfast, on no rope, when one of the other boys just looked my way and took a step forward, I said good morning to other horse, and dex just lost it, he chased him off nearly knocking me over, and then came back to me and the would not leave me alone, he was all over me like a rash.t
Sorry this is longer than I wanted it to be, but I have never seen this before, and as flattered as Iam, I do not wish to have a broken head.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (13 June 2009)

Yes they can.  Mine are.  I used to own a horse who was very grumpy and distrustfull of people, but he grew to trust me and didn't like other people being around if i was there (in fairness he didn't like other people being around anyway!)  

One day I had a bad fall off him (no ones fault) and was lying unconcious on the floor of the arena.  I am told that he was standing guard over me and wouldn't let the people who were trying to help me get near, he kept chasing them away!  

So yes they can be protective, I think the ones who have been mistreated are particularly so.


----------



## Ezme (13 June 2009)

Yep, maggie always used to position himself between me and chuzzy unless i purposfully went over to him. Saved my skin a few times too.


----------



## charlyan (13 June 2009)

it would appear they can be- possessive anyway.

My horse, in the 2 1/2 years that I have owned him has always made it clear to any horses in his company that I am there to see him, and him only. Although this could simply be a show of dominance as he is very dominant over other horses/ ponies.

The only chance I get to see to his companion is when he is distracted by food, although he is getting more tolerant.


----------



## sparrowhawk (13 June 2009)

Yes deffo. I had a nasty fall back in January and was unable to walk back to the yard. I swear my horse stood between myself and the wind, sheltering me. Not sure if I passed out or not but it was over an hr before I phoned for help. When my partner did turn up with a friend to sort the horse out. OH said that my horse was reluctant to move away from me.


----------



## nemlin (13 June 2009)

My boy (who I've had for nearly 11 years now) is quite possessive over me, especially when my hubby is around. 

He's never gone for anyone, but wont let other horses near me and always tries to stand between me and my hubby... He also seems to be more soppy towards me in front of him (makes me think he's doing it to make hubby jealous)


----------



## spaniel (13 June 2009)

I believe they can be.  

I genuinely think that both Thomas (now deceased) and the present Jack are protective over me.  I dont know if protective is the right way to describe it and I dont think possesive is the correct term either.  

There is definitely something there though even if there isnt a word for it.  Both have displayed behaviours over and above what I would expect from a horse and because I tend to buy horses who have been gelded late in life have always put this down to a leadership/partnership type stallion mentality.   

However many years ago a very submissive mare saved a friend from a  serious dog attack by putting herself between her owner and the dog.  The horse suffered very serious injury yet continued to battle with the dog and keep herself between it and her owner.  The mare had every opportunity to turn and run but she didnt.

Now I cannot find a word to explain this behaviour either,  to call it love or dedication, loyalty or possesiveness just doesnt do it justice.


----------



## jacks_mum (13 June 2009)

Yes they can. My old boy Trooper once knocked me out cold in the stable and then stood over me and wouldn't let anyone in until I came round!!


----------



## gails (13 June 2009)

So maybe he is then.  I am honered.

He has never been like this in the 12 years I have had him.

Maybe it is because I have to protect his feeds, could this be the reason?, so he now sees me as someone who maters, rather than just a feed person.

As said before, I am honered, scared, and close to happy tears, we have never had this relastionship, even while competing ( locally), and it is lovely, just wish he would keep his feet away from my head


----------



## Ezme (13 June 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
However many years ago a very submissive mare saved a friend from a  serious dog attack by putting herself between her owner and the dog.  The horse suffered very serious injury yet continued to battle with the dog and keep herself between it and her owner.  The mare had every opportunity to turn and run but she didnt.


[/ QUOTE ]

Apparently this isn't as an uncommon behavior in mares as you'd think. I've heard it a few times at least anyway. Maternal instincts and all


----------



## hellybelly6 (14 June 2009)

Yes my horse is very possessive of me, even to the point of not liking me talking to other horses.

I am convinced it is because I am his food source.  Since I have stopped giving him titbits, he has improved.


----------



## moodymare1987 (14 June 2009)

My mare I had was quite possesive of me, If I was in the back of the stable in my tack room, she would not let anyone in the stable, she would never go for anyone but the way she stood and glared at people scared them enough for them not to come in stable.
Was odd as she was the sweetest mare.

Even other horse I have had, dont generally let any other horses near me in the field. Used to fend them off, I dont tit bit either so it wasnt like they knew they was getting any food.


----------



## dornrose (14 June 2009)

When daughter and I got our first horse there was a horrible very aggressive horse in the field and this particular day it galloped at my daughter and went to double barrel her but our horse moved between them so took the full brunt of the kick, so yes I do think they can protect us.  At the time she had been very hard to handle and we were thinking of selling her, needless to say she stayed and 10 years later she's in happy retirement with us.


----------



## Chavhorse (14 June 2009)

Absolutley...my old TB used to share a paddock with another horse one day I was stroking the other horse and my guy was standing in the shelter eating....the other horse suddenly struck out and bit me hard.....my guy came out of the shelter like pooh of a shovel chased the other horse away squeeling and and biting it.....he then returned to me sniffed the spot where I had been bitten and licked me.


----------



## connemaralass1 (15 June 2009)

Definitely. An over zealous youngster lashed out and just missed my head once in the field because I didn't want to join in her rough play, my mare came galloping across the field, squealing with anger, chased the youngster across the field and turned round giving her 2 barrels, before leaving her quaking against the hedge. What made me laugh was the 'Humph' noise she made afterwards as if to say 'That told her'.


----------

